# Problem mit BufferStrategy



## Venek (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem mit BufferStrategy.

Exception:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: Buffers have not been created
    at sun.awt.X11.XComponentPeer.getBackBuffer(XComponentPeer.java:1202)
    at java.awt.Component$FlipBufferStrategy.getBackBuffer(Component.java:4067)
    at java.awt.Component$FlipBufferStrategy.flip(Component.java:4087)
    at java.awt.Component$FlipBufferStrategy.show(Component.java:4215)
    at pong.game.Window.draw(Window.java:34)
    at pong.game.Main.main(Main.java:19)
```

Window.java


```
package pong.game;

import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferStrategy;

public class Window extends JFrame {
  
    private BufferStrategy buff_strat;
  
    public Window(String title) {
        super(title);
      
        this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        this.setSize(800, 600);
        this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        this.setResizable(false);
        this.setVisible(true);
      
        this.getContentPane().setBackground(Color.BLACK);
      
        this.createBufferStrategy(2);
        buff_strat = this.getBufferStrategy();
    }
  
    public void update() {
      
    }
  
    public void draw() {
        Graphics2D g = (Graphics2D) buff_strat.getDrawGraphics();
      
        buff_strat.dispose();
        buff_strat.show();
    }
}
```

Meine Frage ist, warum wirft er die Exception ich verstehe das nicht es hat doch sonst auch immer funktioniert.

MfG Venek


----------



## JCODA (19. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute du darfst nicht dispose() aufrufen, da du die Bufferstragy ja später noch verwenden möchtest.
Vielleicht wolltest du dispose auf dem Grahics-Objekt aufrufen?


----------



## Venek (19. Mai 2016)

omg... Danke, ich habe versentlich dispose bei buff_strat benutzt statt bei g 
Das ist mir ja garnicht aufgefallen ^^


----------

